
Samuel Delany and the Past and Future of Science Fiction - jboynyc
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/samuel-delany-and-the-past-and-future-of-science-fiction
======
ThomPete
Can anyone explain to me what that article had to do with the past and future
of science fiction?

I am seriously trying to understand.

~~~
JadeNB
It seems pretty explicit about it, although "the past and _present_ of science
fiction" might be a better descriptor.

For example, here are quotes where the past:

> Delany came of age at a time when the genre [of science fiction] was indeed
> characterized by gee-whiz futurism, machismo adventuring, and white,
> heterosexual heroes.

is contrasted with the present:

> In the contemporary science-fiction scene, Delany’s race and sexuality do
> not set him apart as starkly as they once did.

EDIT: Actually, I hesitate to presume on the legendary New Yorker proofreaders
/ fact checkers, but shouldn't it be 'macho' (an adjective), not 'machismo' (a
noun), 'adventuring'?

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
The final comments also support the theme: Some of the more conservative
authors presently complaining are doing so, Dulaney thinks, because they fear
the growing presence of a more diverse community and a wider acceptance of the
same. Trends which will continue to grow into the future.

I think this might be attributing too much malice to the author in question
though; Larry C seems more like a somewhat thoughtless writer annoyed that his
low-brow entertainment books are not considered to have the same merit as
Dulaney's stuff, backed up by an echo chamber online community.

~~~
linksnapzz
Perhaps Larry C. could raise his profile with the New Yorker by joining
NAMBLA. I'm sure that it was an innocent oversight on Bebergal's part to omit
that detail about Delaney from the piece.

~~~
JadeNB
None of the following is a defence (his attitude on NAMBLA is deeply squicky
to me); but, as far as I know, Delany (not Delaney) was never a _member_ of
NAMBLA. The closest that some quick Googling finds is the famous quote:

> I read the NAMBLA [Bulletin] fairly regularly and I think it is one of the
> most intelligent discussions of sexuality I've ever found.

Will Shetterly has a conversation with Delany on the subject at
[http://shetterly.blogspot.com/2014/07/a-conversation-with-
sa...](http://shetterly.blogspot.com/2014/07/a-conversation-with-samuel-r-
delany.html) .

------
devindotcom
Interesting little profile of Delany. I didn't realize he was so prolific and
still writing. And I'm not quite sure where to start his work.... probably not
Dhalgren, right?

~~~
WaxProlix
I started with Babel-17 and then read Nova and Stars In My Pocket... before
getting into the short stories a bit (Time Considered as a Helix of Semi-
Precious Stones was the first, I think).

He's a master, and his works are in a real sense masterworks. Whatever you
start with, you'll probably find something to enjoy.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
_Stars in my pocket..._ is an Epic. Definitely worth it, but like Dune, it
took me years of trying to get past page 100. Once past, they were both
amazing works, but, oh do they start of sooo slowly.

~~~
WaxProlix
I never had a problem with either of them, for some reason, but E.R. Eddison's
The Worm Ouroboros had that effect on me pretty heavily. To this day I've
never read more than 100 pages of that book in a single attempt (where attempt
can be a couple weeks of concerted effort).

------
stuxnet79
Interesting. I've still never read Delany despite the fact that he's the only
commercially successful, black sci fi author I know.

~~~
physicsyogi
There are two others, Steven Barnes and (the late) Octavia Butler. Besides
being great storytellers, Butler won the MacArthur Prize and Steve has written
episodes for a variety of TV shows over the years. Each was (arguably)
commercially more successful than Delany. If Butler were still living I'm sure
she'd have been interviewed as well.

------
mucker
Nice to see that those who are pro child molestation still getting press.
Classy New Yorker.

~~~
fernly
[Citation required]

